# Vaso de agua o vaso con agua



## PGTX

Me imagino que desde hace ya rato han planteado esta duda, y el DRAE al respecto dice que lo correcto es el uso de la preposición "de" pues esta denota contenido.

Ahora bien, mi duda surge pues me pregunto: ¿cómo es que surgio? o mejor dicho, ¿de dónde algunos hispanohablantes sacaron la idea que se debía pedir "un vaso con agua"? que pr cierto suena espantoso!!

¿Alguien tendrá idea alguna?


----------



## perrodelmal

yo siempre he pensado que esa idea se origina porque, por ejemplo, usamos vaso *de* plástico, *de* vidrio, etc. es decir, el de se refiere al material con el que está hecho y bajo esta lógica sería imposible pedir un vaso *de* agua, sino más bien un vaso *de* x material *con* agua.

Para mí es una payasada, en fin...


----------



## PGTX

La verdad si es mero payaso, aca en Guatemala (mi país) desde nhace unos diez años les dio por decir "vaso con agua" el problema es que al momento de escucharlo, me molesta y siempre termino discvutiendo por algo así, defendiendo el "vaso de agua", pues nadie pediría una "copa con vino", ¿o sí?

Jajjaja


----------



## Alundra

PGTX said:
			
		

> Me imagino que desde hace ya rato han planteado esta duda, y el DRAE al respecto dice que lo correcto es el uso de la preposición "de" pues esta denota contenido.
> 
> Ahora bien, mi duda surge pues me pregunto: ¿cómo es que surgio? o mejor dicho, ¿de dónde algunos hispanohablantes sacaron la idea que se debía pedir "un vaso con agua"? que pr cierto suena espantoso!!
> 
> ¿Alguien tendrá idea alguna?


 
Hola PGTX,

Yo no sé que opinarán los demás... por mi parte te diré que a mí me sucede lo contrario...

Si yo digo: ¿Me da un vaso de agua? 

Podría entenderse que el vaso está hecho de agua... como si digo:
¿Me da un vaso de (hecho de) plástico/cristal? 

¿Entiendes mi punto de vista? De hecho, en donde yo vivo es a veces objeto de chiste.. pedir un vaso (hecho) de agua.... en vez de con agua...

¿Te imaginas un vaso hecho/fabricado de agua?  

Por lo tanto, yo veo más lógico pedir un vaso con/que contenga agua.

De todas formas, si dices que lo correcto es pedir un vaso "de" agua, lo tendré en cuenta...aunque la mayoría de las veces creo que lo digo así...
Alundra.


----------



## PGTX

Gracias Alundra, el DRAE cita el "de"; trataré de copiar esa parte de la bendita preposición en cuestión!


----------



## ILT

Alundra said:
			
		

> Por lo tanto, yo veo más lógico pedir un vaso con/que contenga agua.



Lo curioso es que nunca pedimos una taza con café, un plato con sopa ni un vaso con refresco ...

En México sucedió lo mismo hace años, se empezó a poner de moda decir un vaso con agua, pero yo leí que lo correcto es decir *de* porque estamos pidiendo es el contenido, no el vaso en sí.

Un litro de agua es un litro aunque esté en un recipiente con capacidad de un galón.

Yo definitivamente me regresé a decir _un vaso de agua_


----------



## Metztli

La gente que se empezó aquello del "vaso con agua" se creían como muy listas al cuestionarte si querías un vaso _de_ agua o _con_ agua, y en realidad sólo manifestaban su ignorancia, porque como dicen los amigos aquí, "de" implica también contenido... pero hay gente que no tiene nada qué hacer.

No sé si alguna vez les tocó el chistoso que al decir "un aplauso" daban una sola palmada... otra vez creyéndose muy inteligentes, cuando un aplauso significa un conjunto de palmadas... pero que le va uno a hacer, nunca falta alguien asi... ignorantes y ociosos.


----------



## gisele73

Hola chicos 

Esa duda me entró hace algunos años, porque yo siempre había dicho (y sigo diciendo) "vaso de agua", pero mi ex novio siempre me decía que lo correcto era "vaso con agua" porque vaso de agua implicaría que el vaso está hecho de agua.

Cuando lo pensé un poco me pareció que tenía sentido lo que decía, pero me seguía sonando raro así que he seguido diciendo "vaso de agua".

Claro que siempre me quedó la duda de cuál era lo correcto, o si ambas formas lo eran.


----------



## gisele73

De la RAE:

vaso:

3. m. Cantidad de líquido que cabe en él. _Vaso de agua, de vino_.


----------



## Alundra

I love translating said:
			
		

> Lo curioso es que nunca pedimos una taza con café, un plato con sopa ni un vaso con refresco ...
> 
> Yo definitivamente me regresé a decir _un vaso de agua_


 
Lo cierto es que yo también digo siempre "un vaso de agua"  

Es que parece que "vaso con agua" queda hasta mal, ejeje..

Alundra.


----------



## Milla

*I love translating *dijo:
*Un litro de agua es un litro aunque esté en un recipiente con capacidad de un galón.*

Creo que aquí nuestro amigo tiene un punto y me acabo de dar cuenta de aquello (era de las que creía que lo correcto era con), porque al decir vaso *de *agua estamos haciendo referencia a la cantidad no al receptáculo, por ejemplo en las recetas dice "3 tazas de harina" en vez de decir "3 tazas con harina" ya que no todo el mundo puede andar con una pesa o alguna unidad de medida todo el tiempo. Por eso me resulta muy posible pensar que empezó a modo de especificar cuánto y no a cómo bebes, usas o ingieres algo y ya se arraigó.
Si en cambio, cuando debes especificar el contenido estoy de acuerdo en que lo correctoes* con*;por ejemplo: ¿en una prescripción podría decir "tomar la pildora preferentemente con un vaso *de* leche antes que *con* agua"?
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## gisele73

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Milla, puede que "vaso" sea la cantidad, la medida, eso es más o menos lo que dice la RAE (lo que puse en mi post anterior), que "vaso" también es la cantidad de líquido que cabe en él.

Si pensamos de ese modo, entonces sí tiene sentido decir "un vaso de agua".


----------



## Milla

Veo que nos andamos pisando los talones Gisele! jejeje 
A ver que dice el "fresco" del otro foro con respecto al vaso de agua!


----------



## diegodbs

Se dice un vaso de agua, un plato de sopa, una copa de vino, una jarra de leche, etc.

Pero también podemos decir, con un significado un poco más restricivo:

- alguien se ha dejado en la cocina un vaso *con *un poquito de leche.

- ahí hay un plato *con* la sopa de ayer.


----------



## Fernando

Me sumo a los votantes del vaso de agua. Cuando alguien me sea capaz de darme un vaso hecho de agua, cambiaré de opinión.


----------



## Kaia

Fernando, me gusta tu respuesta.  Sin embargo apoyo a "el vaso con agua"


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola a todos

Coincido en que lo correcto es decir un vaso DE agua. Pero para mí existe una pequeña diferencia en la utilización. Veamos, si voy a un bar y tengo sed, le pido al camarero que me dé un vaso DE agua; ahora bien, si estoy jugando con mi hijo y estamos haciendo algo de bricolage y necesito agua para mojar los pinceles, entonces le digo que me traiga un vaso CON agua. 
No sé si este matiz existe para mas gente o si es sólo una costumbre mía.

Saludos,


----------



## gian_eagle

yo creo que es "vaso de agua", por el uso, pero para quitarnos dudas, segun esta pagina http://www.analitica.com/bitblioteca/amarquez/carta.asp

_«Un vaso con agua» es un vaso que puede tener, desde una gota de agua, hasta una cantidad que lo llene completamente. «Un vaso de agua» es la cantidad de agua que cabe en un vaso, servida en un vaso, en una taza, en una totuma, en un perol cualquiera._


----------



## Kaia

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Coincido en que lo correcto es decir un vaso DE agua. Pero para mí existe una pequeña diferencia en la utilización. Veamos, si voy a un bar y tengo sed, le pido al camarero que me dé un vaso DE agua; ahora bien, si estoy jugando con mi hijo y estamos haciendo algo de bricolage y necesito agua para mojar los pinceles, entonces le digo que me traiga un vaso CON agua.
> No sé si este matiz existe para mas gente o si es sólo una costumbre mía.
> 
> Saludos,


 
No entiendo tu matiz Zalacaín.  ¿Sería entonces que vos decís que para beber se usa un vaso DE agua y para otras cosas CON agua?


----------



## Zalacaín

Efectivamente Kaia, pero ya te digo que puede ser sólo una costumbre mía o de donde yo vivo. 
Incluso, si en un bar quiero tomarme un medicamento que tenga que disolver en agua, le pediría al camarero ¿me puedes dar un vaso con agua? (obviamente me iba a entender y a servir igual si le pido un vaso de agua) Para mí existe esa pequeña diferencia respecto a la utilización.
También se me ocurre, por ejemplo, que en un laboratorio de una bodega de elaboración de vino, si se quiere analizar el producto se diría: tráeme un vaso con vino (aunque no creo que tomen las muestras desde vasos, pero bueno, que sirva para el ejemplo)


----------



## Metztli

Exacto! Zalacaín tienes razón... si es para beber, ofreces y pides un vaso de agua... pero ya cuando es para un experimento, apagar un fuego (pequeñito, claro está... bueno, ustedes me entienden, es un ejemplo) o como dices tú, enjuagar los pinceles o disolver una medicina... aclaras q' quiere el vaso con agua... porque pudieran darte refresco y asi no te sirve... tiene toda la lógica del mundo.

Es lo mismo que cuando necesitas un vaso para un niño chiquito, dices, 'dame una vaso de plástico' y no creo que haya alguien en este mundo (espero) que piense que quieres un vaso de vidrio lleno de plástico. 

Entonces por qué podría alguien pensar que un vaso de agua implica que lo quiero hecho de agua... si no existen!!! No es una opción válida.

Entienden mi punto?


----------



## Mei

Kaia said:
			
		

> No entiendo tu matiz Zalacaín. ¿Sería entonces que vos decís que para beber se usa un vaso DE agua y para otras cosas CON agua?


 
Hola,

Yo siempre digo "un vaso de agua" y si bebo algo que no es agua digo una Fanta, una Coca-cola, un te, un café, un zumo... no digo "un vaso de/con Fanta" porque generalmente me dan una lata o directamente lo que pido, en todo caso, después pido un vaso.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## gian_eagle

facil lo que podriamos hacer es una encuesta para ver cual opcion es mejor si "vaso de agua" o "vaso con agua"

y que me dice de "vaso de vino"?


----------



## typistemilio

¡Por supuesto que DE!

Citando de DRAE:



> *de.
> 5.* prep. U. para señalar lo contenido en algo. _Un vaso de agua._ _Un plato de asado.
> _


Así que me sumo a la comunidad de quienes usan "de" en lugar de "con".


----------



## Laia

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> y que me dice de "vaso de vino"?


 
Como dice Fernando, es exactamente lo mismo, ¿no?


----------



## gisele73

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Efectivamente Kaia, pero ya te digo que puede ser sólo una costumbre mía o de donde yo vivo.
> Incluso, si en un bar quiero tomarme un medicamento que tenga que disolver en agua, le pediría al camarero ¿me puedes dar un vaso con agua? (obviamente me iba a entender y a servir igual si le pido un vaso de agua) Para mí existe esa pequeña diferencia respecto a la utilización.
> También se me ocurre, por ejemplo, que en un laboratorio de una bodega de elaboración de vino, si se quiere analizar el producto se diría: tráeme un vaso con vino (aunque no creo que tomen las muestras desde vasos, pero bueno, que sirva para el ejemplo)


 
Hola Zalacaín,

No me lo había planteado de ese modo, pero ahora que lo pienso, yo también diría un vaso con vino, con agua, etc..., en esos casos.

Saludos


----------



## PGTX

Creo que los "vaso con agüistas" (si me permiten usar el término para describir a aquellos que piden el vaso con agua), lo hacen por desconocer la regla que estatuye el DRAE;  no puedo escuchar a alguien pedir un vaso con agua, esque simplemente se escucha mal y "con" denota acompañamiento, compañía y nunca contenido. como en el ejemplo: "tréme porfa limonada con soda", a alguien que me pide un vaso con agua, le llevaría un vaso vacío y le diría: "el agua te la debo vos, no tenía cómo traértela", aunque suene risorio!!

Por decir algo, vos no pedís que le echen al tanque de tu carro un galón o litro "con" gasolina, salvo que el recipiente (galón o litro) contenga el líquido flamable, de lo contrario pedís "deme cuatro litros de gasolina", es igual con el bendito vaso, es una medida.

Los ejemplos de la taza de café y la copa de vino son por demás ilustrativos.


----------



## ITA

Hasta el momento siempre pedí "un vaso con agua" .Ahora cuando tenga sed.................. qué pido? de o con? ohhh por dios!!!!!!


----------



## diegodbs

ITA said:
			
		

> Hasta el momento siempre pedí "un vaso con agua" .Ahora cuando tenga sed.................. qué pido? de o con? ohhh por dios!!!!!!


 
Según la RAE, se usa la preposición "de" para señalar lo contenido en algo, y pone como ejemplos "un vaso de agua", "un plato de asado".


----------



## gian_eagle

es confuso, pero hasta donde yo se "vaso de agua" o "copa de vino" es por uso, y como ya han mencionado, en el DRAE está aceptado: denota contenido antes que forma.


----------



## SADACA

"Matemos esta culebra por la cabeza!!!!!"

Vaso con Agüistas!!! que hacen Uds cuando en lugar del vaso lleno lo quieren por la mitad. ¿Piden "MEDIO VASO CON AGUA"? y ¿que esperan recibir? ¿un vaso picadito o cortadito por la mitad? ¿lleno?, ¿con unas gotas?, ¿con la mitad de la mitad de agua?
Espero que no sea que piden UN VASO CON MEDIA AGUA 
Medio vaso de agua no admite dudas!


----------



## belano75

...ese argumento del medio vaso de agua me parece muy bueno.

yo también me he topado con esta gente que defiende la teoría del vaso con agua y tengo que decir, con respeto y con cariño, que me parece una teoría bastante tonta.

si vais a cualquier gramática vereis que la preposición "de" significa todo tipo de cosas. se utiliza tanto que tiene muchos significados. puede significar hecho de: la mesa es de madera. pero también, por ejemplo, procedencia: Juan vino de Francia. según esta teoría esto significa ¿qué vino fabricado con trozos de Francia? entonces, ¿está mal? es ridículo. y, en fin, hay posiblemente otros seis o siete usos bastante habituales.

La clave del error está en suponer que esta preposición tiene solo un uso cuando en realidad tiene siete u ocho. Y esos mismos hablantes que defienden que "de" sólo significa "hecho de" luego la utilizan con otros signficados, por lo que son incoherentes. En realidad es muy extraño que una preposición sólo tenga un uso. Además, a los usos generales de las preposiciones hay que añadir otros que vienen del pasado, que están fosilizados. Y también hay palabras que en ciertos contextos han perdido su signficado general y simplemente tienen un signficado gramatical, es decir, que no significan nada desde el punto de vista semántico.

y en fin, que toda la vida se ha dicho "vaso de agua" y simplemente por eso está bien. y, en mi opinión, decir "vaso con agua" es pedante.


----------



## Kaia

SADACA said:
			
		

> "Matemos esta culebra por la cabeza!!!!!"
> 
> Vaso con Agüistas!!! que hacen Uds cuando en lugar del vaso lleno lo quieren por la mitad. ¿Piden "MEDIO VASO CON AGUA"? y ¿que esperan recibir? ¿un vaso picadito o cortadito por la mitad? ¿lleno?, ¿con unas gotas?, ¿con la mitad de la mitad de agua?
> Espero que no sea que piden UN VASO CON MEDIA AGUA
> Medio vaso de agua no admite dudas!


 

Creo que me estás convenciendo SADACA....


----------



## Zalacaín

belano75 said:
			
		

> ...ese argumento del medio vaso de agua me parece muy bueno.
> 
> yo también me he topado con esta gente que defiende la teoría del vaso con agua y tengo que decir, con respeto y con cariño, que me parece una teoría bastante tonta.
> 
> si vais a cualquier gramática vereis que la preposición "de" significa todo tipo de cosas. se utiliza tanto que tiene muchos significados. puede significar hecho de: la mesa es de madera. pero también, por ejemplo, procedencia: Juan vino de Francia. según esta teoría esto significa ¿qué vino fabricado con trozos de Francia? entonces, ¿está mal? es ridículo. y, en fin, hay posiblemente otros seis o siete usos bastante habituales.
> 
> La clave del error está en suponer que esta preposición tiene solo un uso cuando en realidad tiene siete u ocho. Y esos mismos hablantes que defienden que "de" sólo significa "hecho de" luego la utilizan con otros signficados, por lo que son incoherentes. En realidad es muy extraño que una preposición sólo tenga un uso. Además, a los usos generales de las preposiciones hay que añadir otros que vienen del pasado, que están fosilizados. Y también hay palabras que en ciertos contextos han perdido su signficado general y simplemente tienen un signficado gramatical, es decir, que no significan nada desde el punto de vista semántico.
> 
> y en fin, que toda la vida se ha dicho "vaso de agua" y simplemente por eso está bien. y, en mi opinión, decir "vaso con agua" es pedante.


 
El otro día comiendo en un restaurante, me salpicó una gota de vino sobre la corbata. Yo he oído algunas veces que esas manchas se pueden limpiar humedeciéndolas con gaseosa (soda). Yo, le pedí al camarero que me trajese un vaso con un poco de gaseosa. Ahora ya sé que tenía que haber pedido un 1/8 vaso de gaseosa ??????????  

Habitualmente yo siempre digo un vaso de agua, vino, zumo, etc; Ahora, aunque esto sea correcto no creo que no lo sea el ejemplo anterior.

Polémicos saludos,


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

SADACA said:
			
		

> "Matemos esta culebra por la cabeza!!!!!"
> 
> Vaso con Agüistas!!! que hacen Uds cuando en lugar del vaso lleno lo quieren por la mitad. ¿Piden "MEDIO VASO CON AGUA"? y ¿que esperan recibir? ¿un vaso picadito o cortadito por la mitad? ¿lleno?, ¿con unas gotas?, ¿con la mitad de la mitad de agua?
> Espero que no sea que piden UN VASO CON MEDIA AGUA
> Medio vaso de agua no admite dudas!


 
Confieso que siempre he usado "vaso con agua" porque "vaso de agua" me suena mal, aún conociendo la regla. 
Pero no pido un vaso con media agua, pido un vaso con la mitad de agua 
Creo que con tantos regaños por aquí tendre que usar ahora "de" ja ja ja ja


----------



## PGTX

Sería beuno que usés "vaso de agua", ajjajaj

Pero ya en serio, he visto muuuuy buenos argumentos a favor del vaso de agua, es más, ya ni ejemplos voy a dar porque hay mucho mejores que los míos! ajajjaj

De veras que  nuestro idioma español (o castellano) es riquísimo, de tal cuenta que he oido decir que a los extranjeros les cuesta "un bigote" aprenderlo correctamente, vamos! si aún entre nosotros los hispanoparlantes nos cuesta ponernos de acuerdo, verbi gratia el título de éste foro!!

Saludos a los "vaso de agüistas" y a los "vaso con agüistas", ¿qué esperan para convertirse? ajjajaj

Acepten el vaso de agua que les ofrezco!


----------



## ILT

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ...Pero no pido un vaso con media agua, pido un vaso con la *mitad de agua* ...



Si pides la mitad de un pastel, entiendo la cantidad de pastel que quieres, si pides la mitad de una hamburguesa, entiendo cuánta hamburguesa quieres, pero, ¿cómo saber cuánta agua es "la mitad de agua"?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I love translating said:
			
		

> Si pides la mitad de un pastel, entiendo la cantidad de pastel que quieres, si pides la mitad de una hamburguesa, entiendo cuánta hamburguesa quieres, pero, ¿cómo saber cuánta agua es "la mitad de agua"?


 
 
 

Nunca había profundizado en eso... 
Creo que mejor pido un botellin de agua y yo me sirvo   
En serio, me has puesto a pensar


----------



## ILT

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Nunca había profundizado en eso...
> Creo que mejor pido *un botellin de agua* y yo me sirvo
> En serio, me has puesto a pensar



Curioso como eso de vaso con agua se usa sólo con los vasos de agua, porque de ser correcto, sería válido asumir también que los botellines se pueden hacer de agua (que a quien me lo traiga ¡lo nomino al Nobel!) y se diría botellín con agua.

De veras que este tema no se agota


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I love translating said:
			
		

> Curioso como eso de vaso con agua se usa sólo con los vasos de agua, porque de ser correcto, sería válido asumir también que los botellines se pueden hacer de agua (que a quien me lo traiga ¡lo nomino al Nobel!) y se diría botellín con agua.
> 
> De veras que este tema no se agota


 
Sí, sí. Yo usaba "botellín con agua" pero hace unos momentos dije que comenzaría a usar "de". Aunque sigue sin gustarme cómo se escucha eso


----------



## ampurdan

Me he divertido mucho con este thread.  Vasoconagüistas y vasodeagüistas peleando por entronar su preposición sobre el agua de un vaso (¿o debo decir, el agua dentro de un vaso?)... La verdad, nunca me había planteado esta peliaguda cuestión. ¿Por quién voy a tomar partido yo? 

Ya que de mitades habláis, yo digo que _in media virtus_ y me sumo a la postura de Zalacaín, que me ha convencido bastante, aunque otros argumentos fuesen bastante buenos. Creo que ambas cosas se pueden decir, pero los matices son distintos.

"Un vaso de agua" puede ser una medida de capacidad, pero cuando lo pedimos a alguien para bebérnoslo, no estamos pidiendo una determinada capacidad de agua, sino que nos traigan un vaso lleno de agua (o medio vaso de agua etc.).

"Un vaso con agua", como decía Zalacaín, puede ser un vaso con indeterminada cantidad de agua dentro ("un vaso con un poquito de agua", "un vaso con suficiente agua", "un vaso con más agua que el que me has dado antes").

Creo que los matices son distintos al usar las distintas preposiciones.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Yo pido "medio vaso _de_ agua"


 
Pues a mi esto me sigue sonando a que esperas/pides un vaso partido en dos/por la mitad...
Caray que confusiones tan confusas


----------



## perrodelmal

I love translating said:
			
		

> Si pides la mitad de un pastel, entiendo la cantidad de pastel que quieres, si pides la mitad de una hamburguesa, entiendo cuánta hamburguesa quieres, pero, ¿cómo saber cuánta agua es "la mitad de agua"?



Fácil, "la mitad de agua" es la mitad de la capacidad del objeto que lo contiene. Es decir, en este caso no importa cuántas onzas, litros o lo que quieras significa la mitad de agua, puede ser cualquier cantidad mientras sea la mitad del vaso.

Aclaro, no estoy en contra de tu opinión, simplemente son tantos argumentos de un lado y de otro que ya ni sabe uno cual defender, jajajajaja.

Ya esto parece un estudio de opinión, así que para contribuir a las estadísticas me uno a los vaso*de*agüistas, me suena mejor, además estoy de acuerdo con que la preposición *de* se utiliza para muchas cosas, es totalmente válido y lo demás, como dije anteriomente, puede ser correcto pero... no son más que payasadas.


----------



## ILT

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Fácil, *"la mitad de agua" es la mitad de la capacidad del objeto que lo contiene.* Es decir, en este caso no importa cuántas onzas, litros o lo que quieras significa la mitad de agua, puede ser cualquier cantidad mientras sea la mitad del vaso.
> 
> Aclaro, no estoy en contra de tu opinión, simplemente son tantos argumentos de un lado y de otro que ya ni sabe uno cual defender, jajajajaja.
> 
> Ya esto parece un estudio de opinión, así que para contribuir a las estadísticas me uno a los vaso*de*agüistas, me suena mejor, además estoy de acuerdo con que la preposición *de* se utiliza para muchas cosas, es totalmente válido y lo demás, como dije anteriomente, puede ser correcto pero... no son más que payasadas.



Pero, (y pregunto tratando de aprender, no de aferrarme a alguna posición en particular), ¿cómo pedir la mitad de algo que no se puede contar?

1 agua
2 aguas

No me parece; quizás informalmente, por ahorrar palabras, digamos: compras 2 aguas, en lugas de decir lo correcto que es: compras 2 botellas de agua.  Lo contable es las botellas de agua, no el líquido en sí.

Una pelota inflada a medias o medio desinflada, ¿es una pelota con medio aire? (Híjole, creo que eso sonó a Armando Hoyos )


----------



## SADACA

OK
Se complican las cosas!!

Acabo de salir a almorzar y para probar pedí 

Un vaso Con Agua Con hielo; me miraron feo
Un vaso de hielo de Agua: No funcionó
Un vaso con agua de hielo: llamaron al gerente
Un vaso de hielo con agua: El gerente se acercó a la mesa
Un vaso con hielo de agua: Me quedé con sed y sin almorzar

Mañana trataré con UN VASO DE AGUA CON HIELO!!!!!!!!


----------



## perrodelmal

SADACA said:
			
		

> OK
> Se complican las cosas!!
> 
> Acabo de salir a almorzar y para probar pedí
> 
> Un vaso Con Agua Con hielo; me miraron feo
> Un vaso de hielo de Agua: No funcionó
> Un vaso con agua de hielo: llamaron al gerente
> Un vaso de hielo con agua: El gerente se acercó a la mesa
> Un vaso con hielo de agua: Me quedé con sed y sin almorzar
> 
> Mañana trataré con UN VASO DE AGUA CON HIELO!!!!!!!!



Entonces pronostico que mañana tendrás éxito, Vamos! Sigue intentándolo! Tú puedes!

Si te fijas cuando usas el "con hielo", estás diciendo que quieres el agua *acompañada* de hielo, así no habrá duda...


----------



## SADACA

Claro!!! y me venía para acá sin argumentos a favor del "VASODEAGüISMO"

Por cierto, no se si será común en otros paises, pero ccomo cuesta que en Colombia te sirvan hielo!! y Mucho hielo NO EXISTE!! y hablo de Bucaramanga, Bogotá y todos los pueblos y ciudades entre estas dos

¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## gian_eagle

Sadaca, procura no ir al mismo restaurante, y animo, tu puedes! 

Pedir que te sirvan un vaso con agua segun veo aqui es que tambien puedes pedir el vaso solo. (comosi el agua fuera acompañamiento como el arroz o las papas o guarniciones de distinto tipo).

si pides vaso de agua, implica que quieres tomar agua (obviamente te lo siren en un vaso).

no se dice vaso de gaseosa, solo gaseosa (soft drink), aunque si se pide "un vaso de cerveza" (mismo caso, uno no dice "vaso con cerveza") y si se dice: ron con agua, gaseosa con ron, vino con agua (uno es el pedido y el otro es el acompañamiento).


----------



## SADACA

Voy a celebrar con un _*vaso de vidrio con whisky con agua con hielo *_el ser posiblemente el forista (¿de donde sacaron FORERO?) mas borrado, espero den premios por eso


----------



## belén

SADACA said:
			
		

> Voy a celebrar con un _*vaso de vidrio con whisky con agua con hielo *_el ser posiblemente el forista (¿de donde sacaron FORERO?) mas borrado



Origen de la palabra forero: clic.


----------



## SADACA

belen said:
			
		

> Origen de la palabra forero: clic.


 
Gracias Belén, Ahora entiendo que es un nombre elaborado para los participantes de estos foros, me parece bien, sobre todo por la _*humorística *_ gestion de venta que hizo LAURANAZARIO. 
FOREROS pués!!!
Es curioso, soy un *FORERO VASODEAGÜISTA *y hace apenas 1 día no lo sabía. Lo agregaré a mi curriculum!!


----------



## Laia

Bueno, yo creo que ya hemos contestado suficientemente la pregunta... "vaso de agua" sería lo correcto/estándar, y "vaso con agua" también podría decirse en otras ocasiones (_dame un vaso con un poco de agua_). La verdad es que no sé qué más se podría añadir a este tema... jeje


----------



## belano75

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> El otro día comiendo en un restaurante, me salpicó una gota de vino sobre la corbata. Yo he oído algunas veces que esas manchas se pueden limpiar humedeciéndolas con gaseosa (soda). Yo, le pedí al camarero que me trajese un vaso con un poco de gaseosa. Ahora ya sé que tenía que haber pedido un 1/8 vaso de gaseosa ??????????
> 
> Habitualmente yo siempre digo un vaso de agua, vino, zumo, etc; Ahora, aunque esto sea correcto no creo que no lo sea el ejemplo anterior.
> 
> Polémicos saludos,


 
claro zalacaín, en este punto estoy de acuerdo contigo al cien por cien, pero yo no me refería a eso... 
el contexto que tú comentas ya lo había comentado otra persona antes y nadie le llevo la contraria.
yo me refería al tema central del hilo, es decir, al contexto en el que quieres un vaso LLENO de agua porque tienes sed. y me reafirmo en la opinión de que, en este contexto, pedir un "vaso con agua" es, cuanto menos, forzado.


----------



## Kaia

_*De:*_ 
_*Fecha:*_ 01/16/06 14:32:28
_*Para:*_ Kaia
_*Asunto:*_ Consulta RAE 

3.
Entre los distintos usos y significados recogidos por el _Diccionario_ académico para la preposición DE en español, figuran tanto el de denotar la materia de que está hecha una cosa (_vaso de cristal, caja de madera_), como el de señalar el contenido de una cosa (_vaso de agua, taza de café, caja de bombones_). Por consiguiente, la forma normal de la expresión por la que usted se interesa es VASO DE AGUA.
Aunque el empleo de VASO CON AGUA no es incorrecto, se suele usar en contextos donde se establece por parte del hablante un deseo de enfatizar el tipo de contenido (AGUA, CAFÉ, BOMBONES) frente al tipo de continente (VASO, CAJA). Existe, por tanto, a veces, un matiz semántico que diferencia estos dos usos en determinados contextos. Ejemplo: 
_1. Me entregó una caja de huevos._ 
_2. Me entregó una caja con huevos._ 
La primera frase indicaría que la caja de huevos es la caja habitual, la estándar, la corriente caja de huevos que 
conoce todo el mundo. 
La segunda frase indicaría, por el contrario, que la caja no es la corriente, sino cualquier otra caja que se ha llenado de huevos.


----------



## SADACA

Kaia said:
			
		

> _*De:*_
> _*Fecha:*_ 01/16/06 14:32:28
> _*Para:*_ Kaia
> _*Asunto:*_ Consulta RAE
> .
> La segunda frase indicaría, por el contrario, que la caja no es la corriente, sino cualquier otra caja que se ha *llenado de huevos.[/*quote]
> 
> En serio no es ganas de seguir dándole largas, creo que este tema sigue el mismo camino de la Flauta de Bartolo.
> _*¿De huevos o con huevos?*_
> No nos pondremos de acuerdo nunca porque ambas estás arraigadas en unos y otros y ninguna de las dos es en escencia incorrecta. (Salvo la de vaso con agua que es un poquitico incorrecta, algo traida por los cabellos y definitivamente SNOB!!   )
> A otra cosa Mariposa!!


----------



## alvarezp

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Coincido en que lo correcto es decir un vaso DE agua. Pero para mí existe una pequeña diferencia en la utilización. Veamos, si voy a un bar y tengo sed, le pido al camarero que me dé un vaso DE agua; ahora bien, si estoy jugando con mi hijo y estamos haciendo algo de bricolage y necesito agua para mojar los pinceles, entonces le digo que me traiga un vaso CON agua.
> No sé si este matiz existe para mas gente o si es sólo una costumbre mía.
> 
> Saludos,



Zalacaín: Creo que esto es muy fácil y también se resuelve con lo de pensar en "el vaso" como medida.

Cuando yo le pido "un vaso con agua" a un niño para limpiar unos pinceles, puede traerme un vaso con cualquier cantidad de agua. No digo "un vaso de" puesto que no le estoy pidiendo que me traiga el vaso lleno.

Si alguien me dice "tráeme un vaso de agua" y le llevo la mitad, me dicen "te la vendieron, verdad?". Si alguien me dice "tráeme un vaso con agua" y le llevo "un vaso de agua", me dicen que no se necesitaba tanta.

"Vaso de agua": Medida.
"Vaso con agua": Contenedor.

Simple.


----------



## belano75

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> ???????? No entiendo.


 
Perdona, no fui muy claro explicándome. en el post 64 dije: "el contexto que tú comentas ya lo había comentado otra persona antes y nadie le llevo la contraria" y luego me di cuenta de que eras tú el que había aportado esa idea, así que puse el otro post: "por cierto zalacaín, acabo de comprobar que esa persona eres tú mismo".

¡malditas prisas!


----------



## DIVA17

yo estoy de acuerdo con el "vaso de agua". igual decimos arroz de pollo, arroz de camaron, para mi lo mismo da porque no hay vasos que sean de agua hasta donde yo creo. eso de cada quien.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola amigos.
Aquí en Medellín la gente también tiene la costumbre de pedir vasos CON agua, y hasta bolsas CON leche y botellas CON vino.
Realmente ya me he acostumbrado, aunque me molesta mucho cuando me corrigen en una tienda cuando pido una caja DE chicle.

He consultado en varios diccionarios, incluyendo la RAE, y he encontrado las siguientes acepciones:

para DE:
denota POSESIÓN, PROCEDENCIA, MATERIAL (Vaso DE vidrio), *CONTENIDO (Vaso DE agua),* ASUNTO O MATERIA (Clase DE Inglés), CAUSA, entre otras tantas.

Para CON:
*De la RAE*:"Denota el medio, modo o instrumento que sirve para hacer algo. ||* 2.* Antepuesta al infinitivo, equivale a gerundio. _Con declarar, se eximió del tormento._ ||* 3.* Expresa las circunstancias con que se ejecuta o sucede algo. _Come con ansia._ ||* 4.* A pesar de. _Con ser tan antiguo, le han postergado._ ||* 5.* Contrapone lo que se dice en una exclamación con una realidad expresa o implícita. _¡Con lo hermosa que era esta calle y ahora la han estropeado!_ ||* 6.* Juntamente y en compañía. "

La verdad no se cual acepción usar para decir vaso CON agua. La que más se me parece es la última (Juntamente y en compañía), porque si vemos el vaso con una mentalidad más abierta e imaginativa podemos decir que el agua contenida en el vaso también le hace compañía.

En conclusión
VASO DE AGUA: Un vaso que contiene agua.
VASO CON AGUA: Un vaso en compañía de agua


----------



## tatius

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> En conclusión
> VASO DE AGUA: Un vaso que contiene agua.
> VASO CON AGUA: Un vaso en compañía de agua



Totalmente de acuerdo. Se relaciona con lo que contestó la RAE a la consulta de Kaia.


----------



## Jellby

Esto parece un hilo antiguo y largo. No lo he leído entero, pero para mí "vaso", "botella", "bolsa", etc. pueden considerarse como unidades de medida. Igual que se dice "un metro de tela", "medio kilo de naranjas" y "tres litros de leche" puedes decir "un vaso de agua" y "una botella de vino". Especialmente en las recetas, cuando se dice "medio vasito de vino" lo importante no es el vasito sino la cantidad de vino.


----------



## belén

Esto más que una discusión sobre un vaso de agua parece la discusión sobre cuánta agua hay en el océano Pacífico. Llevamos 76 hilos posts, dando vueltas sobre el mismo tema y a pesar de que todas las opiniones son valiosas, realmente no se está aportando nada nuevo al tema desde hace muchos posts. Así que, a fin de no ahogar los foros, voy a cerrar este hilo.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## luztova

Muchas gracias por la explicación Gabriel.
Ah!, una pequeña observación al final de tu respuesta: "*un vaso de (preposición) agua". *al usar *de *cambia el sentido la oración, 
me hace entender que el vaso esta hecho (fabricado) de agua. (Corrígeme si me equivoco). En este ejemplo debe ir la preposición *con: *un vaso *con *agua.
Un abrazo.


----------



## ACQM

luztova said:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación Gabriel.
> Ah!, una pequeña observación al final de tu respuesta: "*un vaso de (preposición) agua". *al usar *de *cambia el sentido la oración,
> me hace entender que el vaso esta hecho (fabricado) de agua. (Corrígeme si me equivoco). En este ejemplo debe ir la preposición *con: *un vaso *con *agua.
> Un abrazo.



No, "un vaso de agua" es un vaso lleno de agua o, incluso, un vaso lleno o vacío pero que se suele usar para beber agua en él. Es como lo decimos.


----------



## luztova

Probablemente: *"...**Es como lo decimos."* este bien en tu país, por eso de la cultura, costumbre, modismo...
 PERO gramaticalmente es incorrecto, si conoces una respuesta basada en ARGUMENTOS válidos, te agradezco la compartas en el foro.
 Gracias.


----------



## ACQM

luztova said:


> Probablemente: *"...**Es como lo decimos."* este bien en tu país, por eso de la cultura, costumbre, modismo...
> PERO gramaticalmente es incorrecto, si conoces una respuesta basada en ARGUMENTOS válidos, te agradezco la compartas en el foro.
> Gracias.



Sí, es como lo decimos en España, como ves en la esquina superior derecha pone que hablo español de España. Como lo pone ahí, no veo la necesidad de aclararlo en cada post. Lo que no alcanzo a ver es qué dialecto de español hablas tú. ¿De dónde eres? 

TODOS los españoles entenderían que "un vaso de agua" es "un vaso lleno de agua" y eso, en temas lingüísticos, es un argumento de mucho peso, de más de quarenta millones de peso. Tampoco sé, porqué dices que usar la preposición "de" para referirse al contenido o el propósito de un objeto es incorrecto, ¿de dónde lo sacas?. "Una novela de aventuras" está hecha de papel, pero contiene aventuras, "un saco de patatas" está hecho de tela pero contiene patatas, "un foro de lengua" no está fabricado con lengua, "una bandeja de pasteles", "una caja de zapatos",...¿Tú no lo dices así? ¿De dónde eres?


----------



## anipo

ACQM said:


> TODOS los españoles entenderían que "un vaso de agua" es "un vaso lleno de agua"



No solo en España se entiende, sino que me parece que cualquier hispanohablante nativo/a lo entendería sin ningún problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

luztova said:


> Probablemente: *"...**Es como lo decimos."* est*é* bien en tu país, por eso de la cultura, costumbre, modismo...
> PERO gramaticalmente es incorrecto, si conoces una respuesta basada en ARGUMENTOS válidos, te agradezco *que* la compartas en el foro.
> Gracias.




No, no es incorrecto. Ya me "tragué" hace tiempo la explicación de la RAE y la Fondéu al respecto. Estos organismos concluyeron que ambas preposiciones eran correctas.

Aquí un hilo (larguísimo) al respeto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=85549

Rojo: Correción
Negro: Recomendación

Un saludo sincero.


----------



## Gabriel

luztova said:


> Probablemente: *"...**Es como lo decimos."* este bien en tu país, por eso de la cultura, costumbre, modismo...
> PERO gramaticalmente es incorrecto, si conoces una respuesta basada en ARGUMENTOS válidos, te agradezco la compartas en el foro.
> Gracias.


Luztova,
Estás equivocado.

Si digo un vaso de agua estoy diciendo que el dueño del vaso es el agua, como si digo "la casa de Pedro"
O no, espera, en realidad estaría diciendo que el vaso está en el agua, como cuando digo "la puerta de la casa".
Aunque en realidad, estaríamos diciendo que el vaso proviene de un lugar llamado agua, como en "en el circo hay un tigre de Asia".
Pero todo eso es incorrecto, porque en realidad estaríamos diciendo la finalidad para la que se usa el vaso más allá de su contenido o construcción, como en "una máquina de escribr"

O quizá sea que existen 27 acepciones para la preposición "de" aceptadas por la RAE, incluyendo la que transcribo abajo, y por lo tanto, por si no fuera suficiente argumento el hecho de que unos 420 millones de personas cuando se quieren referir a un vaso que contiene agua dicen "un vaso de agua", esto es oficialmente y gramaticalmente correcto, como lo dictamina la autoridad pertinente.

de.
(Del lat. de).
5. prep. U. para señalar lo contenido en algo. Un vaso de agua. Un plato de asado.

Dicho sea de paso, es exactamente lo mismo que sucede en inglés.

De nada.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Os habéis olvidado del mejor: un palillo de dientes.


----------



## Gabriel

Yo creo que no lo olvidé: Finalidad para la que se usa un objeto, como en "maquina de escribir". También podría haber dicho "pelota de fútbol", "palo de amasar" o "palillo de dientes".


----------



## juandiego

luztova said:


> Ah!, una pequeña observación al final de tu respuesta: "un vaso de (preposición) agua". al usar de cambia el sentido la oración,
> me hace entender que el vaso esta hecho (fabricado) de agua. (Corrígeme si me equivoco). En este ejemplo debe ir la preposición con: un vaso con agua.
> 
> 
> 
> Probablemente: *"...**Es como lo decimos."* este bien en tu país, por eso de la cultura, costumbre, modismo...
> PERO gramaticalmente es incorrecto, si conoces una respuesta basada en ARGUMENTOS válidos, te agradezco la compartas en el foro.
> Gracias.
Click to expand...

Hola, Lutzova.

El propio diccionario de la RAE contempla esta acepción y también su diferenciación con el significado que antes comentabas. Del DRAE (*de*):
*4*. preposición. Denota la materia de que está hecho algo. _El vaso de plata. El vestido de seda_.
*5*. preposición. Utilizado para señalar lo contenido en algo. _Un vaso de agua. Un plato de asado_.


----------

